# Programmas / Software >  Nevar pievienot failu iekš MS outlook

## abidox

Tātad situācīja tāda, ka meilam nevar pievienot nevienu failu failu (parādās tikai ikoniņa pie teksta) Kas varētu būt par vainu un kā to atrisināt?

Win XP un MS Outlook 2003

----------


## ansius

Mozilla Thunderbird, The Bat :P

----------


## abidox

> Mozilla Thunderbird, The Bat :P


 
cilvēks lieto outlook un viņam vajag lai iet. diemžēl alternatīvie rīki šinī gadījumā nederēs

----------


## Isegrim

Nafig tāds MS sūds vispār jālieto? Visā manā kompjuteru bakstīšanas vēsturē ne reizi nav radusies vajadzība pēc tāda. Pat bez Thunderbird var iztikt - eju uz savu gmail pastu no jebkura dzelža ar jebkādu OS un kabinu tur failus, kādus vajag.

----------


## abidox

> Nafig tāds MS sūds vispār jālieto? Visā manā kompjuteru bakstīšanas vēsturē ne reizi nav radusies vajadzība pēc tāda. Pat bez Thunderbird var iztikt - eju uz savu gmail pastu no jebkura dzelža ar jebkādu OS un kabinu tur failus, kādus vajag.


 
man personīgi arī tas M$ s*ds ir vienaldzīgs, bet cilvēkam kautkas nobrucis un ļoti vajag lai darbotos.

P.S. ja man būtu teikšana vispār aizliegtu to outgļuku!!!!

----------


## andrievs

Man kādreiz gadījās tā:
Bija vajadzība piesēgties pie I-neta caur mobīlo galīga nezonā. Lai maksimāli samazinātu trafiku, tad nolemu atslēgt visu Multimedia, bet lai nesachakarētu ikdienā lietojamo FireFox, tad nolēmu "apgraizīt" galīgi nelietoto IE. Tā arī izdarīju un aizmirsu.
Pēc laika konstatēju, ka Outlukā visas bildes ku-kū un radās tikai ikoniņas. 
Atliku atpakaļ  IE  Internet Options->Advanced->Multimedia->Show pictures.  Outluka bildes atgriezās savā vietā.

----------


## Isegrim

> P.S. ja man būtu teikšana vispār aizliegtu to outgļuku!!!!


 Tev pareizs funktieris. Un mēdīšanās pleijeri arī!!!   ::

----------


## abidox

> Man kādreiz gadījās tā:
> Bija vajadzība piesēgties pie I-neta caur mobīlo galīga nezonā. Lai maksimāli samazinātu trafiku, tad nolemu atslēgt visu Multimedia, bet lai nesachakarētu ikdienā lietojamo FireFox, tad nolēmu "apgraizīt" galīgi nelietoto IE. Tā arī izdarīju un aizmirsu.
> Pēc laika konstatēju, ka Outlukā visas bildes ku-kū un radās tikai ikoniņas. 
> Atliku atpakaļ  IE  Internet Options->Advanced->Multimedia->Show pictures.  Outluka bildes atgriezās savā vietā.


 
Šajā gadījumā gan aktuāli pievienot tādus failus, kā *zip, *xls, *pdf un tamlīdzīgus

----------


## Delfins

iedod linku uz lejupielādes failu. Daudz publiski servisi ir.

----------


## abidox

> iedod linku uz lejupielādes failu. Daudz publiski servisi ir.


 iet runa par failiem kurus nevar uz publiskajiem serveriem likt (satura drošības dēļ)

----------


## karloslv

nu nu, un outlookā pa epastu failus sūtīt tagad skaitās droši?

----------

